# Gig at BP in Camrose with Jaron Rovensky



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

My friend Jaron Rovensky is in town, and we are doing a gig together at Boston Pizza in Camrose, Alberta. 

Date: January 24, 2009.

Come on down and have a beer and a listen! :smile:

You can check out Jaron at www.jaronrovensky.com - some sound samples there too.


----------

